# Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee



## Nordangler (30. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin.
Wollte doch gerne von euch wissen, ob ihr Erfahrung mit Steinbutt in der Ostsee habt.
Habe gestern bei einem Fischer aus der Geltinger Bucht einige schöne Exemplare gesehen.
Wie und wo fängt man sie.
Ich selber kenne es nur mit Tobse 1 Meter über Grund anbieten.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Der oben abgebildete Steinbutt stammt vom Fischer heute morgen in der Geltinger Bucht.
In der Kiste lagen 3 bis 4 Stück davon.
Angelbericht ist auf meiner Seite.

Sven


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

aus meinen erfahrungen her kann ich dich leider nur enttäuschen, denn als angler gezielt steinbutt zu fangen klappt hier in der ostsee nicht so wirklich. natürlich gibt es mal wieder diese ausnahmen, aber selten. ich selber habe erst ein steinbutt als beifang gehabt und habe mich wahnsinnig drüber gefreut.

bei den berufsfischern ist es auch nur willkommener beifang soweit ich weiß.

ab und zu hört man, dass beim pilken mal der ein oder andere auf jig gefangen wird,aber auch nur selten.

und wenn du einen fangen möchtest, dann nehme den normalen watti. und sonst alles wie beim normalen platten angeln. und vielleicht hast du auch das glück einen steinbutt als beifang zu haben.

falls hier jemand doch eine ecke kennt wo man die biester gut fängt kann er das ja mal erzählen. vielen dank

gruß agalatze  :z


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Auf Fehmarn bei Marienleuchte wurden die letzten Jahre immer wieder gute Steinbutts gefangen.


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

es werden auch welche gefangen-keine frage ! aber das ist leider alles nur zufall und sehr selten.

gruß agalatze   #h


----------



## Matze2403 (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

habe vor ein paar Jahren auf Langeland zwei Stück gefangen. Das wäre nun wohl kaum erwähnenswert, aber das wie war ziemlich außergewöhnlich. Ich habe sie nachts erwischt, beim Blinkern auf Dorsch, also in ca 50 Meter Entfernung vom Strand. Der erste war von außen im Kopfbereich gehakt, der zweite hat dann regulär gebissen. Beide auf einen gelb-schwarzen Hansen-Flash-Blinker. Eine richtig gute Flunder habe ich an dem Abend auf diesen Blinker auch noch erwischt. Klingt nicht besonders glaubwürdig, ich weiß, war aber wirklich so. Ist mir danach aber leider nie wieder gelungen, also wohl wahrscheinlich nicht der 100%tige Steinbuttbringer. Hatten übrigens auch so ungefähr die Größe wie die auf dem Bild vom Fischer.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

glückwunsch matze !!!
gruß agalatze


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Habe mich mal weiter umgehört.
In der Geltinger Bucht werden öfters Steinbutt in den Netzen gefangen.
Das heißt doch eigentlich, das man sie bestimmt auch gezielt beangeln kann.
Schlußfolgerung ist: Der Nordangler wird seine Zeit mal darauf hin verwenden, um die Steinis ein bißchen auf die Schuppen zu rücken.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Wo ist die Geltinger Bucht?


----------



## detlefb (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@ Sylverpasi,

nicht weit von Dir, östlich von Flensburg. Oder so geschätzt 20 KM nördlich von Kappeln.
Edit .... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,  von Malente ist doch schon nen büschen ..... Edit


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ein Hamburger der sich auskennt. #r   :m   #h 

Sven


----------



## detlefb (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Jo,
das liegt an den Riesentankern die da früher gelegen haben.Oder tun sie es noch immer?????


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

nein
auch keine fähren mehr.

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Moin, bei uns vor Kühlungsborn scheint eine gute Ecke für Steibutt zu sein. Vom Boot beim blinkern und Twistern wurden in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder solche Jungs gefangen.
Ich selber habe vor Jahren beim Brandungsangeln 2 oder 3 mal einen gefangen in Kühlungsborn Ost. Dann aber immer mit Heringsfetzen. Auf Watti hat niemand aus unserer Klicke einen Steini gefangen immer nur Hering.


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Der Fischer hatte gestern wieder 6 Steinbutt in seinen Netzen. Den größten tippe ich auf schlappe 50-60 cm.
Und viele große Butt dabei. Scholle, Flunder, Kliesche.
Und ich Trottel hatte meine Begleitung zu Hause gelassen. Digicam wo bist duuuuu??

Sven


----------



## AndreasG (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Steinbutt lässt sich auch recht gut im Bereich Dahme, nicht auf den Sandbänken, fangen. Allerdings sollte man anders fischen als auf die "normalen" Platten. Die Methode mit dem Tobi 1m über Grund ist nicht schlecht, ansonsten gehen Wattis an der Durchlaufmontage sehr gut. Als wichtig hat sich herausgestellt das man mit loser Schnur fischt, wer die Montage raushaut und in alter Brandungsmanier die Schnur stramm macht wird die echt vorsichtigen Räuber nur als Zufallsfang erleben.
Also am besten das gute alte Sagblei mit einem Haken und wenig Schnickschnack an der Mundschnur benutzen. Ich fische das ganze am liebsten mit einer Heavy Feeder 
Rute, das ist dann Fun pur.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

AndreasG haste Ende Juni etwas vor. Bin bis mitte Juli dann in Wackerballig. Wer weiß, vieleicht können wir ja einmal zusammen los.

Sven


----------



## AndreasG (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@Nordangler

PN ist raus


----------



## Bjoerrn (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Vor ein paar Jahren auf Fehmarn traf ich mal einen älteren Angler auf der Westmole. Er angelte kurz vorm Molenkopf, dicht an den Steinpackungen, gezielt (ich meine auch mit Heringsfetzen) auf Steinbutt. Lt. seinen Schilderungen fing er zwar wenig, aber dennoch regelmäßig dort seine Steinis. 

Gruß
Björn

PS: Für mich lieber zehn Flundern als nur einen Steinbutt, die schmecken doch auch prima!


----------



## Reppi (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ich selber habe vor 2 Jahren in Schönhagen 2 auf Tobi gefangen; wie AndreasG sagte; Laufblei !!!
Und hier noch einer den ihr sowieso nicht glaubt:
Schönhagen, 2 Mefo-Angler waten an mir vorbei..........was hat der denn an der Fangleine im Wasser ???
Nen 62 (!!) Steinbutt und der Typ war draufgetreten !!!!!!!!---Also eine Rute nicht so weit raus #6 
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

<nimm dir ein Beispiel daran Reppi. 
Sven


----------



## Gunnar (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@ Nordangler

ich habe in Kegnaes (also Geltinger Bucht gegenüber) bei einem Fischer, der seine Netze immer so Höhe 3. bis 4. Sandbank stehen hat, öfter große Steinis gesehen. Daraufhin habe ich  tagsüber dort gezielt mit dem Boot auf Steinis gefischt. Erfolg war aber eher mäßig. Bisher insgesamt 4 Stück. Aber alle auf Tobis oder Heringsfetzen. Ich weiß nicht ob es besser wäre, es sehr früh Morgens oder in der Abenddämmerung zu versuchen.

Gunnar


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Also haben wir in der Geltinger Bucht einige interessante Ecken für Steinbutt.
Da muß es doch mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn man nicht einen fangen kann. (gezielt)
Noch 2 Wochen dann bin ich im Urlaub auf meinem Campingplatz und werde es mal versuchen.

Sven


----------



## chippog (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

butte, also stein und glatt, sind ehr nachtaktiv, also tagsüber nicht so dolle, wenn sicherlich auch nicht total unmöglich. laufblei scheint auch in schweden am erfolgversprechendsten. kann leider selber noch nicht mitreden, da mir noch son runder platter fehlt. versuche es aber immer wieder! die heisseste stelle in schweden scheint der öresund zu sein. chipp


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Dann hoffe ich mal, das ich ab dem 25ten einige fangen werde. Und dann hier schöne Fotos reinstellen. Natürlich mit Bericht.


Sven


----------



## Gunnar (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Viel Glück Sven,

bin gespannt auf den Bericht.

Gunnar


----------



## chippog (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

skitfiske!!! einer wäre ja schon nicht schlecht! ohren steif! chipp


----------



## Nordangler (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

danke danke.
Evtl gehen die ja auch auf den Buttlöffel.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Sind gestern wieder einige Steinbutt im Netz vom Fischer gewesen. Der größte bei ca 5 bid 6 pfd.

Sven


----------



## BrassenHelge (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Von den Steinbuttfängen  der Fischer in der Geltinger Bucht habe ich mal etwas gehört. Jedes Jahr um diese Zeit von Juni bis August werden dort viele Steinbutts gefangen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Steinbutts dort zum Ablaichen hinkommen, habe dort aber noch nicht gefischt. Ist der Steinbutt nicht vom 01.06. bis 31.07. in der Ostsee geschützt?
Schönen Gruß Henning


----------



## Nordangler (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Mach mich nicht schwach!!!
Gleich mal nachschauen. Mal sehen ob ich etwas finde.
Aber wenn die dort ablaichen, werden auch immer welche übers Jahr da sein.


Sven


----------



## bootsangler-b (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

also männer, ich fange meine steinis immer vor kühlungsborn-west. so eine bis 1 1/2 sm draußen wird immer was. gut, sind auch flundern (aber auch schollen!!) bei.
bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als die Grenze fiel. Die dänischen Fischer von Falster und Lolland haben sich fast die Hacken abgefahren um die Steinbuttgründe vor Meck-Pomm so richtig zu plündern. Dort gibts richtig gut Steinbutt. Er ist auch nicht wirklich selten - nur die Methoden müssen stimmen. Auf Wattis wirds nur selten klappen und auf Pilker sicherlich auch. Konzentriertes angeln mit langen Vorfächern und Hering oder Tobis als Köder.
Wir hatten mal einen vor Boltenhaben auf einen Wobbler beim Trolling als mir der eine
Planer zu weit ins flache wasser gelaufen war. Hab schön blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut, als das plätzlich 3 Pfund Plattfisch am Wobbler war.


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Das glaube ich dir. Ist ja auch ein seltenes Bild.

Sven


----------



## BrassenHelge (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@Nordangler
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Steinbuttangeln. Mit etwas Bewegung am Köder wirds schon klappen


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Hier mal mein Tipp:
Rerik, Kühlungsborn und Wustrow auf dem Fischland-Darß  #6 
Die beschriebenen Methoden sind absolut praxistauglich.
Bester Köder Tobse, gefolgt von Heringsfetzen.
Durchlaufmontage ist ideal und der Köder sollte etwas über Grund schweben.
Die beste Beißzeit ist am Tage, auch die Morgen- und Abendstunden. Nachts herscht meist eine Beißflaute.

@ Nordangler
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem Steinbutt  :m


----------



## mary_lynch (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Nur am Rande:

Die Engländer angeln auf Steinbut mit lebenden Tobiasfischen, daß soll um einiges besser gehen als Tote.


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@ Helge: Ja, das scheint mir zu stimmen. Schonzeit ab 01.06. 
Hinweise z.B. hier (ohne irgendwelche Werbung machen zu wollen) http://www.bootsangler.de/Mindestmasse_Schonzeiten.html

@ Mary Lynch: und nur mal am Rande ist das nach Paragraph 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes verboten! 


all the best & tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Danke Ansgar.
Werde dann im August auf Steinbutt loslegen.
So habe ich auch mehr Zeit dem Fischer die Stellen aus der Nase zu kitzeln.

Ich kriege meinen Steinbutt.  ;-)


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

So Urlaub abgebrochen.
Aber nun zu den Steinis.
Letzten Freitag hatte der Fischer sage und schreibe 11 Steinbutt mit dabei gehabt.  Der größte lag bei geschätzten 4-5 Pfund. Die kleinsten bei ca. 500 gr.


Sven


----------



## Agalatze (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

@ nordangler
hast dich denn schonmal mit ihm versucht zu unterhalten ?
vielleicht hat er als alter seehase ja ein herz für angler !?
gruß agalatze


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Aalglatze ich darf sogar einmal mitfahren und schöne Fotos machen.
Da werde ich mir doch glatt die Stellplätze merken um dann es mit der Angel und Naturköder zu versuchen.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Und alt ist der Seehase auch nicht. Müßte mein Alter haben.

Sven


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

oha das hört sich doch klasse an !!!!
na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was er dir so erzählt und vielleicht zeigt.
drück dir die daumen. und vielleicht klappts dann ja auch mit nem steini
gruß agalatze


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Bin auf die Foto´s gespannt, falls Du sie hier reinstellst.
Gruss Dennis


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Moin,

bin auch gespannt ob das mit den Steinbutts klappt.
Falls Du noch ein paar Tips/Tricks zu Montagen gebrauchen kannst, ich glaube die englische Zeitschrift Sea Angler hat gerade einen Report ueber das Steinbuttfischen drin sowie einen fiesen Steinbutt auf dem Front cover
(THIS MAN CAUGHT A MONSTER FROM THE DEEP). Das ist mal ein Benchmark )

Guck mal hier: http://www.seaangler.8m.com/CurrentJuly04.html, vielleicht kannst Du damit was anfangen?! 


Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Hoffentlich ist bald August. Der Fischer trägt immer soviel Steinis an mir vorbei. Das tut so weh. 

Sven


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

klingt sehr komisch, dass! warum darf der fischer steinbutthallalli und der angler, also zum beispiel du erst ab august? schohnzeit nur für angler aber nicht für fischer??????? krich ich nich in kopp!!! chippog


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

ich auch nicht. Aber was soll ich da machen ??

Sven


----------



## Agalatze (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

nur noch ein paar tage und du kannst dein glück probieren !!!!


----------



## chippog (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

die spinnen die gesetzgeber, wenn se glück haben... in bälde dann skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## Nordangler (13. August 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Es werden weiterhin tolle Steinis in der Geltinger Bucht gefangen. Und ich habe keine Zeit.>> Ich verzweifle.
Der größte lag diesmal bei 7 pfd.

Normale Platte, wie Scholle, Butt, Kliesche werden im Moment reichlich in der Schlei gefangen.
Also wer Lust und Zeit hat.  Attacke

Sven


----------



## Agalatze (13. August 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

wir wollen bald ein bild mit dir und nem fetten steinbutt sehen 
hoffentlich klappt das. ich gehe im september erst wieder auf platte und co


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fischer hatte gestern wieder 6 Steinbutt in seinen Netzen. Den größten tippe ich auf schlappe 50-60 cm.


Oh Mann ,was für Löwen.
Dafür würde ich fast alles tun um solche Exemplare mal auf die Schuppen zu legen.
In Butter gebraten oder in Weisswein gedünstet sind die ein Gedicht..... Mmmmhhhh...


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

das stimmt. Und wie die schmecken frisch aus der Eisenpfanne im Ofen gegart und mit einer leichten Dyjon-Senfsauce.


Sven


----------



## sundeule (12. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ich hatte vor Kühlungsborn gelegentlich einen Steinbutt gegriffen: Durchlaufmontage, Vorfach > 2m und mit Tobs oder Hering auf Grund.
Allerdings wäre so ewas wie Regelmäßigkeit echt geschwindelt. Es schadet ja nichts ein Stückchen Fisch nachzuschleppen und sich die Zeit mit der Pilke zu vertreiben.
Direkt vom Molenkopf der Westmole in Warnemünde haben ein Kumpel und ich am Vormittag mal sieben Minis auf Hering gefangen(und wieder befreit)


----------



## Karlchen40 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Seebrücke Graal-Müritz im Mai-dort hab ich letztes Jahr bei `nem Angler 4 Steinis gesehen-nicht sehr gross 30-40. Als Köder hatte der heringsfetzten und Wattis


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Hallo 
Es ist schon einige Jahre her ich habe leider nicht mehr so die Zeit aber 
wir waren mit ein Paar anderen Anglern morgens um etwa drei Uhr auf der
Seebrücke nach Graal-Müritz gefahren nur zum Steinbutt angeln.
Geangelt haben wir mit großen Heringsstücken den der Steinbutt ist verfressen
gebissen hat er beim Sonnenaufgang dan war meist Schluss.|wavey:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. September 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Hier in der Kieler förde gibts auch ne Stelle da verläuft die Fahrrinne saumäßig dicht am Ufer es geht also in Wurfweite auf ca 12 m runter . 2 Jungangler hier ausm Dorf angeln da ziehmlich oft und Fangen neben massig Flundern auch immermal n Steinbutt ... (und die wussten netma was das is haben mich gefragt ob ich wüsste was das für ne komische flunder is) Problem is nur an der Stelle is Angeln Verboten und die Pozilei kommt da  öfter ma vorbei ... Die jungs störts net die sind eh unter 14 und werden denn höchstens nach Hause geschickt ...

 Naja irgendwann werd ich ma mitten in der Nacht bei sauwetter da hin will auch son Steini fangen  =)


----------



## Edte (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Bei uns in Meck /Pomm konnt ein angler vom boot aus in Graal Müritz höhe seebrücke 4 steinbutts auf pilker verhaften.

Gruß EDTE


----------



## mary_lynch (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Hi Leute,

würde mich brennend interessieren was aus den diversen Steinbutt-Vorhaben geworden ist.

mary_lynch


----------



## Nordangler (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Im Moment herzlich wenig.
Bin in der Woche bei den Abschlußklausuren und wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe, haben wir hier Sturm oder mein Boot wird geklaut.
Habe diese Geschichte aber weiterhin im Hinterkopf.

Sven


----------



## mary_lynch (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ok. Ich hatte nur Sorge, daß ich hier was verpasse. Bin den Biestern schon ewig auf der (vermeintlichen) Spur - ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Ich will sie ja erlegen, also immer wieder hier reinschauen.

Sven


----------



## hechtrudi (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Oder Mein Boot Wird Geklaut,lach Mich Wech. :q


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Rudi du kennst die Geschichte nicht. !!
War echt scheisse letzten Monat.

Sven


----------



## hechtrudi (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

du vergisst aber schnell!!! wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!! #h


----------



## Nordangler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Steinbutt in der westlichen Ostsee*

Steht da irgendwo und/ oder ??
Also doch richtig ?? Oder ??


----------

